# My New Grocery Store



## lathroum (Jan 2, 2008)

Miniatures from the craft store, some from ebay... some I collected from who knows where... All shelves are hacked $1 doll house furniture from the craft store... People are Leemax... Building is Colorado Model Structures... 

I run indoor...so the signs are paper... some of the food is styrofoam board with small paper labels glued on the front... 

what do you think? 













































Philip


----------



## lathroum (Jan 2, 2008)

oh... the floor is a patterned styrofoam board I found at the craft store cut to fit... the building slips right over top... 
Philip


----------



## Matt Vogt (Jan 2, 2008)

_Very_ nicely done, Philip! Love the detail!


----------



## hcampbell (Jan 2, 2008)

Great! Seems like I've shopped there. 

Harvey C.


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

I like....and now I know who was buying up all those coca-cola cases on EBAY....


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

I really like that PacMan video game up front !


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

looks like miniture money would make the gum ball machine work, looks soooo real real. 
Great job 
Dennis


----------



## Sourdoh (Jan 6, 2008)

Very nice! I love the detail. It looks like some stores I've shopped in.


----------



## dawinter (Jan 2, 2008)

That's a super job. Country corner store all the way. I can even hear the wooden floors creek.  

That's not going outside is it? 

Dave


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow! Mom used to carry me to that very corner store just like that! 

'cept the PacMan game wasn't there then.


----------



## lathroum (Jan 2, 2008)

no, its staying inside... 
I'm redoing the layout now to make it better... Wait till you see the laundromat I am working on, and my flower shop... should fill out mainstreet nicely... I'll have the Grocery Store, Flower Shop, Laundromat, and the Fire Station... I might do an appliance store instead of the laundromat though... or a record shop... hmmm... 
OH... the REAL ARCADE is in my basement... feel free to stop by (10 games, 2 pins)...if you look carefully in the one pic you can just see my jukebox behinnd the store, and my coke sign above my bar that the store is sitting on... 
BTW That's a Donkey Kong machine in the corner of the store... it used to be a keychain... 

Now If I could just find that bell to put above the door... to ring when you walk in... 


Philip


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I like the idea of Detail inside the building. Not just boxes sitting round the layout. That really looks great


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Phillip 

have you detailed the owners living quarter upstairs? 
Dennis


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Let's see there is the Cris Mart in Belmont Ny that looks similar to that. There was an old A & P in Holland Ny that looks VERY similar to tht store front too. Long closed but the building still sits empty. The old Odd Fellows ldoge building that my father now owns in Angelica NY was a grocery store on the first floor again looking very similar at one point. Looks nothing like it now as they remodelled the entrance moving the door to one side. 

Very nice model! Many Kudos! 

Chas


----------



## lathroum (Jan 2, 2008)

no second floor details yet... it has crossed my mind though... 

Philip


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Phillip, 
What a great grocery store. I love the wonderful detail that you have given it. 
Here is a pic of "Roy's" foodmarket. Roy's was a store from the town of my youth. The two shopping carts were refrigerator magnets from a Dollar Store. Melanie Greenwood, MD., is the family physician that made an early diagnosis of my now-cured cancer. 








JimC.


----------



## Al McEvoy (Jan 3, 2008)

Superb detail inside (the exterior ain't too shabby either...). Definitely not from the steam era with the Donkey Kong game and the computer cash register... Did you build the interior detail on the floor and then set the building over top of it? What are you using for lighting? Looks very well lit inside - minimal shadows.


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Beautifully Done!! I love all the great detail, that really takes a lot of patience finding all the pieces and installing them.


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

What do I think? I think it looks great!!! Very nice job.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Beautifually detailed. I wish that level of detail could last (and be seen) outside at ground level.


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

Cool! You've inspired me!


----------



## studeclunker (Mar 15, 2009)

Beautiful job. It reminds me of an episode on the T.V. programme, “Land of the Giants.” An old man had an entire miniature town. He was delighted when the little people (from our planet) stumbled upon it. They had mixed feelings about it.


----------



## lathroum (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes I did the interior on a piece of foam board cut to shape... then fit the building on top of it...

The lighting you see is natural, with the top removed...

I am thinking of lighting it with a small string of christmas LED lights inside... I'm not sure yet...

but they would be hidden inside and not seen...

I will post some pics of the Fire Station this week... and hopefully the other 2 stores soon...

though I am really getting the itch to do a gas station...

thanks for all the great comments...

Philip


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

good job Phil 
now do these stay outdoors all the time? or are you more into minitures?


----------



## Al McEvoy (Jan 3, 2008)

I see now (DUH!). Did not notice the background visible through the windows before. That wonderful interior deserves to be well-lit so whatever method you use, suggest you make sure the light is even over the entire room - minimizing the shadows. Quite possibly - an array of white LEDs might produce a fluorescent-type lighting effect, and would not draw much current nor produce a lot of heat.


----------



## Engineercub (Oct 18, 2008)

My god Philip, very good job! The Pac-man coin-op in the front window really is a great touch. Excellent stuff!

-Will


----------



## lathroum (Jan 2, 2008)

I have an indoor layout, so all my buildings stay inside...

I'm not into the miniatures per say.. I just think with the buildings being up higher ( my layout is 40 inches up)

When you can see in the windows it adds to the realism...

Philip


----------

